# Limini Blend



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, my first taste of Limini and so far, so good. Called in last week to pick up a couple of bags, one being the Limini Blend. Made my wife and I a cappuccino each and the flavour really came through the milk very well. They recommend the Blend for milk based drinks and it is one of their best sellers, and I can see why. I bought a kilo of it so that should keep me going for a while. I also got a smaller bag of the Rainforest which will be good to go after the Blend is done. price wise it is great as well. £11 for a kilo. Blooming good value in my book when you consider the quality of the coffee. V good!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi m4lcs67 , what does it taste off?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi m4lcs67 , what does it taste off?


Based on the cups of Limini Blend I have had from the 2 best places in Chorley to get a coffee from, 1 uses a Fracino Lever Machine and a Royal, the other a PID Fracino Machine and an SJ, it's much as you would expect from a blend aimed at coffee shops as their main espresso offering. It's a perfectly pleasant cup of coffee that doesn't put me off going back for a coffee from either place again, but also won't get me raving about how good it is. Taste wise it is as you would expect, from memory, chocolate and nuts with some caramel notes and a fairly heavy body/mouthfeel which is down the Monsooned Malabar in the blend. Given a choice between this and the F30 blend we got from Origin as a DSOL offering I'd go for the Limini Blend every time.

The owner of the Coffee Club cafe in Chorley, Peter, has previously offered to order me some stuff when he puts his weekly order in if you see anything you'd like to try on their website Martin.


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

charliej said:


> based on the cups of limini blend i have had from the 2 best places in chorley to get a coffee from, 1 uses a fracino lever machine and a royal, the other a pid fracino machine and an sj, it's much as you would expect from a blend aimed at coffee shops as their main espresso offering. It's a perfectly pleasant cup of coffee that doesn't put me off going back for a coffee from either place again, but also won't get me raving about how good it is. Taste wise it is as you would expect, from memory, chocolate and nuts with some caramel notes and a fairly heavy body/mouthfeel which is down the monsooned malabar in the blend. Given a choice between this and the f30 blend we got from origin as a dsol offering i'd go for the limini blend every time.
> 
> The owner of the coffee club cafe in chorley, peter, has previously offered to order me some stuff when he puts his weekly order in if you see anything you'd like to try on their website martin.


thank you


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have kindly been sent some of this so to try by the very generous Eyedee .

I look forward to digging into it later .


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I enjoyed the f30'blend form origin it was a medium roast though of various Brazilians . ( I know is was in the minority in the DSOL group with this though )
> 
> I'm unsure why u ( Charlie ) need to qualify how good the Limini blend is by mentioning another roaster you don't like, ( u didn't like it let it go ..
> 
> ...


If you look at the date of my last post in this thread (June 15th), I was actually drinking the Origin F30 we were sent as a DSOL offering, and it is also a blend primarily aimed at cafes and coffee shops as a their main espresso offering, hence the comparison between the two.

I'll be interested in how the Cameroon beans are as that's one I want to try myself.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fair enough .....saw it got copied today apologies .....

I'll edit my post as it's a little unfair on you .....

It's a good comfort chocolate milk drink bean so far.

Guests really liked it ...


----------

